# Shopping cart for personalised clothes



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

My head is starting to hurt from researching Shopping carts so i was hoping somone might be able to help!

We sell personalised T Shirts, strappy tops etc for brides to be. We currently use Romancart as our shopping cart but would like to change to something with a better stock control system. Our problem is we sell a t shirt which can be personalised with print or with diamantes. We have 2 seperate pages for each one. 

The customer selects Colour and Size of t shirt -which needs to change our stock level.
They then select - text colour, text to be printed, font etc. Which does not affect the stock.

However regardless of whether they buy a printed T shirt or a diamante T shirt it needs to take the stock from our general t shirts.

Is there a shopping cart that can do this stock control and also take payments? Or can you recommend a stock control system and a different shopping cart?

Thanks in advance!
Rachel


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may need to hire someone to add this feature into an existing shopping cart.

I know that both CubeCart and Magento can handle inventory tracking and they can both have customer input fields, but I'm not sure if they can do both "out of the box" or if it'll need additional programming or plug-ins


----------



## MarshallA (Oct 7, 2008)

Zen cart does both


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

MarshallA said:


> Zen cart does both


I would love to know how! 

I have over 50 products, each product is a different design, but come from my stock of shirts- i print on demand from blank shirts I have on hand.

All sales are printed from the same pile of stock i have - i dont put 5 shirts aside for this design, 10 for that etc...they are all together, and drawn upon as I sell a particular design - the beauty of dye sub!

I've installed the latest Stock By Atributes, but it seems you need to set up the stock supply levels per product ( design ) for sale, not from a common pool of stock. I can understand why this is done, but it doesnt suit what I, and as I see, many of us do.

Do IceWand or Marshall or others know how to achieve this in ZC?


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

That's exactly the way we work. I've found lots of people saying certain ecommerce sites can handle this out of the box like Zencart. However I have not found one that works with multiple products being sold on individual pages where the stock is drawn from one place. Unless you set up a black t shirt with the designs as the options. But that doesn't work in terms of the customer seeing what they can buy. 

I was told that Bright Pearl are developing their stock system at the moment to handle this. We are still having to manually stock take using Excel, which with over 100 products is a nightmare!


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

Seems there's enough of a market to sell something that does this? I'd consider getting a mod custom made for zc. 

I wonder if anyone was willing to collaborate in writing the requirements, and we could share the load in testing and getting something developed, even if its just for or own use?


----------

